# Wireless LAN drivers for Compaq Presario



## jasonphatch (Feb 8, 2008)

I am looking for a wireless LAN driver for a compaq presario F750US for XP pro. I have looked all over HP's website and Nvidia website, and cannot fid the driver i need, its the only one left that i need to fix brfore i send this computer out to the user.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

This is the file we have determined is the correct file for the WLAN Module installed in your computer! No guarantee's that it will work, but it should, as the same Network Card / Module is installed in a C700 CTO:

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp23001-23500/sp23113.exe

Let us know if it works or not? OK?

HTH

Bill


----------



## jasonphatch (Feb 8, 2008)

Bill
I downloaded and tried to install this driver, but it didn't work. Any moe suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Jason


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

jasonphatch said:


> Bill
> I downloaded and tried to install this driver, but it didn't work. Any moe suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Jason


You might want to take a look at this message thread:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/solved-hp-compaq-presario-f750us-drivers-needed-217129.html

I think you'll find what you want there.

HTH

Bill


----------



## ooa99 (Jan 27, 2008)

All the drivers are in there, and the instructions too:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KM74PCKC

It does work WiFi, but the light doesn't turn blue anymore.

There are 2 problems: if you connect a Mic it will not work and if you connect headphones, the speakers still makes sound. The trick is:
You need to mute then plug in headphones to use them with deck speakers off. adjusting the volume with fn and volume key will return the deck speakers. So if you need to adj volume with headphones, do it with wave balance or the media player volume with a mouse. If you adj volume with keyboard you need to unplug headphones and re-mute then plug headphones back in.
The Audio driver is not working properly, but is the best so far.


----------

